#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

## subramanian.R

Do anyone have Hazop Analysis Sofware named HAZOP PRO .If so please help me.

See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## deepakrotey

me too

----------


## jambo

Well, that software sounds good for engineering. I haven't heard about it before. 
Can anyone share it? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## h_al_alfy

Try this link for PHA Pro 6:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If some body can get PHA Pro 7, it would be nice.

----------


## SIM2

thanks

----------


## jambo

Thank You!  :Smile:

----------


## leecher

> Try this link for PHA Pro 6:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



does anyone have tried to install this software?

Is it working properly?

----------


## polaris44

yes. it worked

----------


## dresden

hello friends,

the uploads are dead.

could anybody upload this 

thanks a lot

----------


## karnos

thanks

----------


## dkp.engineer

Please upload PHA Pro 6 User Guide & Manual
I need it.

----------


## nay_den

Brother 

This link was expired please upload  agian, thank you

----------


## Diocatra

pls help ...could u upload again ..

See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## asrakal

Anyone can share FMEA-Pro and RISKSAFE (same family as PHA-Pro, i.e. from D.y.a.d.e.m.)
Good for safety and reliability studies.
Please post.

----------


## nhussain

I need too

----------


## bhaskerrajat

> Try this link for PHA Pro 6:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



I am not getting the link. Can you upload again.

regards

----------


## Mohammad Hussain

Hello bro,

I am not able to download. Seems that link had expired. Please upload again.

----------


## Processor

Dear 'h al alfy' and polaris44!
Thanks for being a good source of valuable softwares & information for the forum.
Thread reveals that atleast two of you have PHA PRo 6. We request your effort to reload it. It is really required by many of us. A small effort by you can have a big impact on the professional profiles of many of us. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## technocrat

Very good contribution, but the link not working, saying link not valid. reupload or upload in any other file hosting services

Thanks in adv.

----------


## h_al_alfy

I will do soon

----------


## Processor

> I will do soon



Thankyou very much. Looking forward to download it soon.

----------


## Hasan

Hi the link is empty cud u pls upload it again?

----------


## rachitoza

can anyone upload phapro again please???

----------


## h_al_alfy

Here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry for delay

----------


## iomerko

i can not find it pls help

See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## technocrat

Thank you

----------


## nhan

thanks lots

----------


## sathish_che

thank y

----------


## gepachir

Thanks h_al_alfy. The application works well.

----------


## nay_den

Many Thanks Brother

----------


## Processor

> Here is the link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Sorry for delay



 Thank you very much. So nice of you. God bless you.

----------


## iomerko

Thanks

----------


## wilson.bibe

thank you h a alf very much

----------


## greengeek

thanks

----------


## soes

thank u

----------


## get...jung

thank you so much

----------


## get...jung

thank a lot

See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## hdzindo

Thank you.

----------


## rpm2000hot

i have   phapro 7
rpm2000hot@yahoo.com

----------


## h_al_alfy

Please share it.  Is it with full *****?

----------


## get...jung

thank

----------


## ivanilych

thank you, could you share pha pro 7 if you have it?
it would be very appreciated.

cheers

----------


## darshan_s_pandya

Reqest to upload the HAZOP Software please

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## darshan_s_pandya

Dear Sirs,

 I am thankful to the member for uploading the PHA Pro Softwer link. how it can run i.e. while opening the software it ask for the site key ,, anyone pl. guide me .

Thanks
Darshan

----------


## h_al_alfy

1- use phapro6setup.exe to install
2- At the end the program shall start and a window shall open.
3- there shall be a blank field you should fill it in called site key followed by a button caled validate.  Just above this line there is a line called site code.  Copy the test to the right of the site code and open the key generator program and put paste this site code then press generate.
4- An unlock key shall be generated and this is the site key.  Copy it and activate your PHA PRO.

----------


## Bever

please could you also send the possibility to upload?

Many thanks

----------


## Sabahudin

It's zip file with ****** included:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## johnexxon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## Bever

thanks  lot!!!!!!!

----------


## hazim23215

thankx

----------


## Bracker

Thank you very much man!!!!

----------


## Angelkindly

Thanks

----------


## Sabahudin

Here is also link for portable version of PHA-Pro 6 which you can start from USB stick and does not need any instalation. Some functionality are reduced  but you can use it for normally for inputing data. You CAN NOT print and export data with this version. For these tasks install program normally on your PC at home.

I made it myself because I needed it for job. My PC is restricted for installation of any software. 

NOTE:
Always keep the data files in default folder: 
My Documents\PHA-Pro 6 Documents

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## soes

Nice Job
Thank you very much man!!!!
goodluck

----------


## josejohn

Thanks for Uploading  PHA PRO

Regards

Jose

----------


## dony

thanks for the link

----------


## MurphyZG

Thanks to everybody, very helpful.

----------


## sgc

> Portable version PHA-Pro 6
> Here is also link for portable version of PHA-Pro 6 which you can start from USB stick and does not need any instalation. Some functionality are reduced but you can use it for normally for inputing data. You CAN NOT print and export data with this version. For these tasks install program normally on your PC at home.
> 
> I made it myself because I needed it for job. My PC is restricted for installation of any software.
> 
> NOTE:
> Always keep the data files in default folder:
> My Documents\PHA-Pro 6 Documents
> 
> PHA-Pro 6 - eSnips, share anything



This is great, however I was wondering if there is any possibility to fix the print capability?

Thanks

----------


## ivanilych

does anyone have working version 7? please share if so

See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## hdzindo

Thank you.

----------


## ivanilych

please upload pha pro 7 if possible. thank you

----------


## deepsee

*I have PHA Works v-5.0 from Primatech, but dont have serial!!!*

----------


## deepsee

please upload the link again please. link dead!~

----------


## vangroom

Dear H al alfy

You are good person

Insha allah

----------


## vangroom

pha pro key gen not working

----------


## vangroom

Hi Polaris 44, the PHA pro key gen not generating key . It generates =Rape of the Bastard Nazarene. Please advice me on how to activate

----------


## h_al_alfy

1- use phapro6setup.exe to install
2- At the end the program shall start and a window shall open.
3- there shall be a blank field you should fill it in called site key followed by a button caled validate. Just above this line there is a line called site code. Copy the test to the right of the site code and open the key generator program and put paste this site code then press generate.
4- An unlock key shall be generated and this is the site key. Copy it and activate your PHA PRO.

----------


## rnizamani

can any one upload again this link

----------


## oscarino

[Please upload the PHA pro v /7.0

----------


## Bracker

Here is the link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## deepsee

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: SPECIFICATION FOR DESIGN & MANUFACTURE OF SITE BUILT, VERTICAL, CYLINDERICAL, FLAT BOTTOM, ABOVE GROUND, WELDED,STEEL, TANKS FOR THE STORAGE OF LIQUIDS AT AMBIENTTEMPERATURE & ABOVE.

See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## deepsee

Heloo, anyone need workin 6 version? mail me dc10@in.com.

----------


## deepsee

anyone in need of 6v PHA. mail me at dc10@in.com

----------


## Tiberius

thank you

----------


## locke

thank you

----------


## ishitanona

the links for phapro are not working. Pl reload them. Thanks in advance. Pl don't use rapidshare.

----------


## johnexxon

Please find link below.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aniket00786

ok sir How ru?
i'll upload as soon as i get.

----------


## ivanilych

pha pro 7, anyone?

----------


## deepsee

Hi IVANILYCH,
can you please upload the 7 version for share please. thanx.

----------


## deepsee

Hi, recently I had made a good compliation on CONSTRUCTION SAFETY Manual for a company. It was received well by many organisations. Is it okey if I post here!! ADMIN please tell.

----------


## deepsee

Hello Friends, I have found our one good software of good computer maintenance, it keep comp fast and secure. Please try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] . and control the evaulation version by 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]).
Hope this helps all.
Bless you all, almighty.

----------


## moraqyo

My  friends


please, This link was expired please upload agian, thank youSee More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## Raj indo

hi

please upload user guide 

Thanks

----------


## deepsee

dont panic.mail ur id.

----------


## sgc

I have a copy of PHA Pro 7, however it uses crypkey protection. Does anyone know how to get around this?

----------


## ivanilych

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please please please make this work someone.
research "crypkey protection" to do so.

thank you in advance

----------


## agusyulianto

> yes. it worked




Hi, could you sent me PHA pro 6 link address. Thanks you

----------


## agusyulianto

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Please please please make this work someone.
> ...





Dear Ivanilych,

Please share your Phapro 7, i will try to ----- this problem "crypkey protection"

----------


## deepsee

Dear Ivanilych,
link is broken, can u upload again plz!

----------


## vivek68

Dear Brother

The referred site gives message that link is not valid.
could u please provide correct link in this forum or to vivek.68@gmail.com.

Thanks a lot

----------


## khanaltaf

Thanks for the software.

----------


## dsp151

can you upload PHA Pro 7

----------


## Gopal Krishna

Dear Polaris,
Could u please reload the file
Thanks & regards

----------


## aseptman

This link has expired 


please upload agian, thanksSee More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## LOST

This link has expired
please upload agian, thanks

----------


## SA_FETY

Dear friend,

link is broken.. pls upload once again,,, pls

----------


## ivanilych

More important than uploading this file is discovering the workaround for the draconian, hard disk volume label encryption (crypkey service) that prevents anyone without a license from even trying it. It is fruitless to upload the latest version until someone works out how to run this program in a virtual environment (parallels, etc). And just for the record, this software and its protection features are going to drive a new generation of engineers and programmers to replace it with a low cost or GNU alternative. Mark my words.

----------


## LOST

I have installation and a dongle.
can you tell me hove can i remove dongle from it?
if i could find a way to remove dongle from it i will share in the forum.

----------


## LOST

I have installation and a dongle.
can you tell me hove can i remove dongle from it?
if i could find a way to remove dongle from it i will share in the forum.

----------


## beautifulmind13

hii i got the PHA pro6 but i coud nt run it , i have no licence , could sompne please send me the licence or tell me how toi get it .

----------


## judo

Link is invalid sir, please can you load again on Rapidshare

----------


## ilnovo

hello friends,

the uploads are dead.

could anybody upload this 

thanks a lot

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Can any one provide the link please.

----------


## Dave2000

Hello everyone please send me the PHA-PRP -- on abro@canada.com --- I have bow-tie xp in case you need it

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,



Dear forum members, I also need some Hazop Analysis Sofware. If so kindly help me provide the links for the software, Thanks in advance.See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## Akram

Please the link is no more working. Please can you send to me this software at akram.makki@saudisocotec.com?
Thanks in advance

----------


## geethasebastian

Can someone help me with a detailed brochure on PHA-PRO for SIL Analysis? Anyone has comparison of PHA Pro and ExSIlentia software for SIL targeting and verification?

----------


## CLPC

PHA Pro do not do SIL Verification, it only able for SIL targeting

----------


## geethasebastian

Thanks; Can you specify the targeting methods supported by this?

----------


## CLPC

LOPA and Look-Up table (IPL with Credits)

----------


## LOST

thanks you very much

----------


## mujtaba583

Good day to all ,
I have downloaded the PHA-PRO 6 and need user guide or tutorial to understand it . Kindly upload it or send me at mujtab583@yahoo.com

----------


## shilpashree2

so true

----------


## chemengshan

here is the working link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aseptman

Thanks chemengshan

----------


## Bever

Thank you!

----------


## Arunachalam K

> here is the working link:
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please explain how to -----.. Thanks in advance.See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## knight282011

hxxp://www.4shared.com/rar/Sr7qIkQH/PHA-PRO6.html
Plz can anyone tell us that how to c**ck it.............

----------


## Ramanathan Viswanathan

Thanks buddy...

----------


## bullseye

i'm not able to bypass the licence check....

----------


## wilson.bibe

Follow the link bellow, this file work only version 6.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bullseye

i have that file but once i run the PHA Pro the software will not start and i dont know where i can find the "SITE CODE" to generate the serial and even if i cant open the software for insert the serial.

could be due to the fact that i'm using windows 7??

----------


## sajjad.a.saeed

please upload the link again!

thanks in advance

----------


## josefreitas

Who install PHP6 in WINDOWS 7? Please help the procedure. thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## jdmacbook

Hi- anyone having trouble with the activation in win 8 just install this version of cryp first and should be OK

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohedano

Can you upload the file again, please? i try to install the pha pro 6 but dont run, thanks

----------


## jdmacbook

pretty sure this is the version of cryp that works with win7 or 8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohedano

Wow... your solution its ok!! Very much thanks, the program runs ok... do you have the manual or user guide to reference? Thanks.



RegardsSee More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## Mohedano

Wow... your solution its ok!! Very much thanks, the program runs ok... do you have the manual or user guide to reference? Thanks.

Regards

----------


## suga2009

> here is the working link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks chemengshan. I successfully ran the program on win 7 ultimate 64 bits

----------


## vaskokl

if someone have PHA pro 7 can you sent it  to vaskokl@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## vaskokl

if someone have PHA pro 7 can you sent it  to vaskokl@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## d'First

Dear All,

Please, provide the Active Link, because the "http://www.4shared.com/file/92rtJzft/Pha-Pro_6.htm", can't access. 

Thanks. Best Regards.

----------


## d'First

Dear All,

Please, provide the Active Link, because the "http://www.4shared.com/file/92rtJzft/Pha-Pro_6.htm", can't access. 

Thanks. Best Regards.

----------


## Washoo

I am using PHA Pro 6. However, for "What if" analysis I could not add sub system. Please help.

----------


## bad@paramountlimited.com

Do anyone have Hazop Analysis Sofware named HAZOP PRO 6 .If so please help me

----------


## bad@paramountlimited.com

Kindly mail the link PHA pro 6 to my mail ID kapilsharma7117@yahoo.co.in

----------


## bad@paramountlimited.com

All previous links are dead.

----------


## bad@paramountlimited.com

> Dear All,
> 
> Please, provide the Active Link, because the "http://www.4shared.com/file/92rtJzft/Pha-Pro_6.htm", can't access. 
> 
> Thanks. Best Regards.



Washoo...can you please share PHA pro 6 link...

----------


## dsp151

hi, please download PHA Pro 6 from this link 


(12/10/2014 Automatically Remove Link, Sorry)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## bad@paramountlimited.com

Big Brother, Thanks a lot
Kindly give the site code please............

----------


## aseptman

thanks

----------


## kireta7

Hello,

Can someone share me the PHA-Pro 6? please kindly upload or sent to my email maulana_arasyid@yahoo.com , thanks..

----------


## mkhurram79

> hi, please download PHA Pro 6 from this link 
> (12/10/2014 Automatically Remove Link, Sorry)
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for the working link
any latest version ?

----------


## gauravshankar

Link is not showing the content. Kindly upload it Again.

Thanks in Advance

----------


## gauravshankar

Thanks its working my friend.

----------


## gauravshankar

What is the site code....pls send that too.

----------


## gauravshankar

Its asking for Site code... Kindly send it.

Thanks

----------


## gauravshankar

Its asking for Site code... Kindly send it.

Thanks

----------


## pwijaya

Hi all,

I managed to download PHA PRo6 from the given link.
I installed but cannot get it run.
The message is "program ckserve is not running.

Can anyone please help.

Thanks,
Paul

----------


## pwijaya

Hi all,

I managed to download PHA PRo6 from the given link.
I installed but cannot get it run.
The message is "program ckserve is not running.

Can anyone please help.

Thanks,
Paul

----------


## yugangudur

pls send site code bro........ to yugan.gudur@gmail.com

See More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## Yadhushree

Hi*  can anyone upload or share the link for PH Pro 7 V. for HAZOP Study

----------


## rosd23

Hi* can anyone upload or share the link for IHS PH Pro 8 V. for HAZOP Study

----------


## sameerahmed

Please share if anyone have ?

----------


## gasperino79

I am desperately looking for PHA-PRO 7. Can anyone share the link please?

----------


## Ayub

Usual stuff, some of the pot bellied pigs get the software and even when people are telling them the link is dead, they cant be bothered to upload and share ...JUST AS GOT IT IN THE FIRST PLACE...so please it takes the same time to share as it does to hoard it.

----------


## darkCC

Really need it, appreciate if someone can share it again?

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share again the link..

----------


## redblm

No new links?
Thank you

----------


## Beni_pgn

jdmacbook.....please Can you share again this Link is dead
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bipudocx

Please share a new link.
Thanks

----------


## colancuerno

Idem

----------


## inddriiii

Hi.. I've tried to install PHA Pro 6, but not work..

Does anyone knows abot this:

Novell Network Driver - CKSERVER.NLM
======================================

To load this driver:
1) Copy the file "CKSERVER.NLM" to the SYSTEM directory on the SYS volume of the NetWare server. (Where the location??????)
2) Open the System Console on the NetWare server. (Where can I find the System Console??)
3) Type "LOAD CKSERVER"



Anyone please help..
This is super urgent...

Thank youSee More: PHA PRO (Hazop Analysis Software)

----------


## aanoynay

Anybody can share to the PHA-pro software at allen_noynay@yahoo.com

----------


## ric386

Can anyone please re-upload the PHA-Pro software? All the previous links are dead. Thank you!

----------

